# Finally ... As Requested ... Some of the "Cheeky" Crew! LOADS Of Pictures



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Well Mimi officially became a member of the Cheeky clan today... and now its your turn!! Theres a lot of pictures so be warned! 

Ive spent all morning really Chihuahua proffing our garden! Since dad made such a good job of it last time!  Well Fifi still escaped as usual and came back with her tail between her legs after i had a mini heart attack! lol

I just realised Hope isnt in the photos but i already posted hers earlier this week! 

Enjoy anyway! 

Mimi & Speedy









The Chickens ... but can you spot Fifi?









Speedy says "Get here Missus!"









"Gotcha!"









"You'll never catch me!"









"oops Busted!"









Mimi "Hey this stick is mine Spee!" 









"Mum please put me down!"









MORE TO FOLLOW!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Mimi - "Hey where's everyone gone?"









"Hey Mum can you smell dis?"









"Hmm you look yummy!"









Captured again Speedy! (I know why shes now called Speedy! Man shes fast! lol)









"Yo Fee Gis a kisss!"









Mimis Pretty stance









"Mimi i think you's need your ears cleaning!"









"Argh pups youre all so much hard work!"









MORE TO FOLLOW!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

"Hmm ill be da baby bird! Any food mum?"









"Hey wheres dat fluffy one Speed?"









"Urgh found her! No kisses please girls!"









Speedy " yes im cute!"









Mum & Daughter time!

















Mimis tuckered out!









"Stop looking at me!"









"Man its hot!"

















"You is my hero!"









MORE TO FOLLOW


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

3 Pretty chicks in a line!









"Phew finally im alone!"









Mimi

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


















Fifi "Hmm hurry up!"









Family snuggle!









Do i look like my daddy?

















MORE TO FOLLOW!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Robyn.. such great pics of the pack!.. The one of Mimi's stance is stunning.. she looks awesome! And she is so adorable in her beautiful little harness... Speedy has such lovely colors and is quite small.. Is Fifi okay with Mimi... not jealous of her??


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Tiny

































Tiny & Kiki









Kiki









Smile! 









Tiny "Argh do i have to be here?"









"What the heck is that?"









MORE TO FOLLOW!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh love them all she looks so tiny with the others! like your nails as well


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Its Pumpkin! 

Haha squash Tiny time! 

























"Pumpkin Go away!"









"Sorry mum!"









"Hmm Chicken?"









"Its is!"









"nope"









Pumpkin had to eat a treat first!









Mimi " That is definately not a chicken!"









Pumpkin "Come back!"









ONE MORE TO COME!  SEE PAGE 2


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

NOM NOM NOM FOOTBALL!


























"Get back chiwowees!"







]

Mimi "Hey can i have some Muffin?"









All done enjoy


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

michele said:


> Oh love them all she looks so tiny with the others! like your nails as well


Thank you Michele! Took me ages ! But i had the time so i went for it! lol 



chideb said:


> Robyn.. such great pics of the pack!.. The one of Mimi's stance is stunning.. she looks awesome! And she is so adorable in her beautiful little harness... Speedy has such lovely colors and is quite small.. Is Fifi okay with Mimi... not jealous of her??


Thank you Deb! 
Mimis harness is adorable and so is she now! 
Speedy is very small! Its hard to see from the angle of the photos though
Fifi is ok didnt have one problem with her today! Its amazed me but she just happily let Mimi follow her about


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Awesome pix! I adore your pack! Now that all the babies are gone, it looks like your need to update your siggy. But MiMi is too cute for words


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Ciarra said:


> Awesome pix! I adore your pack! Now that all the babies are gone, it looks like your need to update your siggy. But MiMi is too cute for words


Thank you! 
Oh thats true! Thanks again! Shes getting more adorable every day! Not that im biased of course ! lol


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

Wow wonderful photos   I love Tiny WOW he is stunning !!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Love them ALLLLLL !!!
thanks for sharing


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Fizzy Chihuahuas said:


> Wow wonderful photos   I love Tiny WOW he is stunning !!


Thank you!! Hes a little pretty boy indeed  He says thanks!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

jan896 said:


> Love them ALLLLLL !!!
> thanks for sharing


Thank you Jan!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh.. there is Pumpkin too!! She is such a lovely girl.. and is growing up beautifully.. I love the shot of her chasing after Mimi...lol

Haven't see pics of Tiny in a bit, so very glad to see him also. He is such a handsome dude..lol And Mimi does have his face and his ears..Good for her.. cause he is gorgeous!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

chideb said:


> Oh.. there is Pumpkin too!! She is such a lovely girl.. and is growing up beautifully.. I love the shot of her chasing after Mimi...lol
> 
> Haven't see pics of Tiny in a bit, so very glad to see him also. He is such a handsome dude..lol And Mimi does have his face and his ears..Good for her.. cause he is gorgeous!


Yes i couldnt leave her out! She was making so much fuss to come and play too! So i thought be brave and she didnt harm a hair on any of them! She loved them all! Such a gentle giant! 

Thank you for all the great comments! Tiny hasnt had the spotlight in a while actually!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aww what lovely photos! I just love your pack, they're all so gorgeous. Mimi looks so adorable in her flower harness.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

foggy said:


> Aww what lovely photos! I just love your pack, they're all so gorgeous. Mimi looks so adorable in her flower harness.


Thank you Paula! Trust me theyre a handful!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

AWwwwww Robyn what great pictures. They are all gorgeous! 

They look great running round in the garden. I'm sooo jealous of all your girls!

I'm still in love with Speedy!!! lol xx


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

Awww what fantastic pics!!! thanks for sharing them, Mimi is so cute, i love her!! and Speedy is pretty!!


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

ooooooooohhhhhhhhhh robyn that was pic heaven lol, is speedy your dog? we like her, nice to see some pics of fifi, tulula likes seeing mummy hehe. pumpkin looks great they all do.


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

That is ALOT of photos haha but i enjoyed looking at them because your gang is just too cute!!!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Great pics.
I havent seen Speedy before either, she is lovely.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

OMG great pics Robyn! Tiny is so handsome, he looks like he is smiling, love the pic with Mimi.

Also love the pic of Speedy (I think) checking out Mimis ears sooooo cute. Mimi is a doll!

All you dogs are cute, cute chickens and rabbits too


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

I don't remember you having Speedy but either way she is sweetie.I love all your dogs.


----------



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

You always have such great pictures of your babies! Mimi is just way to cute!! the rest are too though


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

OMG, all your babies are just beautiful! Mimi is just the cutest little thing!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Hee heeee...Great pics. Love pumpkin!!!

Lori


----------



## miasowner (Jun 3, 2009)

Aww... it looks like they had fun. I love Mimi's shirt with the flower.


----------



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

They're all so cute. My daughter loves Mimi's color.


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

wow awesome pix and thanks for sharing they were fun to watch


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

rache said:


> AWwwwww Robyn what great pictures. They are all gorgeous!
> 
> They look great running round in the garden. I'm sooo jealous of all your girls!
> 
> I'm still in love with Speedy!!! lol xx


Thank you! 
Oh god it was hectic! So many Fi-fi's, mi-mis, spe-edys, ki-kis lol i confused the dogs and me! 
Haha they sure are pretty lool
She is a very special girl! She had free run of everywhere yesterday and only tried to eat the chickens once too! xx



xSamanthax said:


> Awww what fantastic pics!!! thanks for sharing them, Mimi is so cute, i love her!! and Speedy is pretty!!


Thank you!  Glad you liked them! 



tulula's mum said:


> ooooooooohhhhhhhhhh robyn that was pic heaven lol, is speedy your dog? we like her, nice to see some pics of fifi, tulula likes seeing mummy hehe. pumpkin looks great they all do.


Thank you Tracey!
Glad you enjoyed seeing your mummy Tululah! 
Yes Speedy is mine, ive basically been dumped with her now! Aww well im loving having one of my babies back!



JRZL said:


> That is ALOT of photos haha but i enjoyed looking at them because your gang is just too cute!!!


Thank you Leah! haha i know sorry for the overload! Photobucket hates me too! lol


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> She is a very special girl! She had free run of everywhere yesterday and only tried to eat the chickens once too! xx


Hahahaha thats soo funny!! Bet the chickens are huge compared to her!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Terri said:


> Great pics.
> I havent seen Speedy before either, she is lovely.


Thank you! Yes i posted before about her coming for stud, she went home and her owner had enough of her basically dumped her back with me! Shes doing great now! 



rocky scotland said:


> OMG great pics Robyn! Tiny is so handsome, he looks like he is smiling, love the pic with Mimi.
> 
> Also love the pic of Speedy (I think) checking out Mimis ears sooooo cute. Mimi is a doll!
> 
> All you dogs are cute, cute chickens and rabbits too


Thank you! Thats a very rare shot! if you ever meet Tiny you'll realise how grupmy he actually is! lol

Yes thats Speedy! 

Thank you again Lynda!  



FBRaRrN said:


> I don't remember you having Speedy but either way she is sweetie.I love all your dogs.


Thank you!



MndaNGmoe said:


> You always have such great pictures of your babies! Mimi is just way to cute!! the rest are too though


Thank you!!! 



MakNLFi said:


> OMG, all your babies are just beautiful! Mimi is just the cutest little thing!


Thank you! I take pride in my cute babies! lol We get alot of attention on outings!



Ivy's mom said:


> Hee heeee...Great pics. Love pumpkin!!!
> 
> Lori


Thank you Lori! Pumpkins a big doughnut! lol



miasowner said:


> Aww... it looks like they had fun. I love Mimi's shirt with the flower.


Thank you!! Mimis Harness was kindly made specially for her from DaisyDoo! 



qtchi said:


> They're all so cute. My daughter loves Mimi's color.


Thank you to you and your daughter! Shes developed it alot lately! Shes cream with all four white fett and a white blaze. I hope it doesnt darken up too much! 



TripleAChihuahuas said:


> wow awesome pix and thanks for sharing they were fun to watch


Thank you! im glad you liked them!


----------



## tash-n-papi (Jun 27, 2010)

some fantatsic pics there.... im in love with speedy ahahha  xxx


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Wow, beautiful dogs. Speedy is very cute, love her coloring. I can't believe someone would give her up like that. If she came for stud, does that mean she is bred and expecting? Mimi is a doll.


----------



## DPH (Mar 21, 2010)

These are really cute pics! I found a cute dog picture contest on facebook and the prize is a bunch of Cloudstar biscuits. They only have a few people entered so far so the chances are pretty good. The page is at www.facebook.com/dogstreats.


----------



## smallbeats_m_all (Nov 22, 2009)

ee he he! sooo much fun to be had by all!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Wow those are some great pics and super adorable! Looks like they were having a bunch of fun lol Thanks for sharing!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

rache said:


> Hahahaha thats soo funny!! Bet the chickens are huge compared to her!


Haha yes!! 



tash-n-papi said:


> some fantatsic pics there.... im in love with speedy ahahha  xxx


Thank you ! 



lynx8456 said:


>


Thank you! 



svdreamer said:


> Wow, beautiful dogs. Speedy is very cute, love her coloring. I can't believe someone would give her up like that. If she came for stud, does that mean she is bred and expecting? Mimi is a doll.


No after all the stress of home moving so often because of her unknowledged owner she has reabsorbed the litter but is in great health so looks like she'll staying for as long as her mum! Thank you! 



DPH said:


> These are really cute pics! I found a cute dog picture contest on facebook and the prize is a bunch of Cloudstar biscuits. They only have a few people entered so far so the chances are pretty good. The page is at www.facebook.com/dogstreats.


Thank you! Oh ill take a look in a second!



smallbeats_m_all said:


> ee he he! sooo much fun to be had by all!


Oh my yes!  lol 



Dragonfly said:


> Wow those are some great pics and super adorable! Looks like they were having a bunch of fun lol Thanks for sharing!


Thank you! We all were


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I don't think I've replied to these pics yet (if I did I apologize! LOL) but I just LOVE seeing pics of your crew. They're all adorable & they look so happy! Little Speedy is so sweet btw! hehe


----------



## crawlin (May 25, 2010)

aww i love all the pics, so many lovely shots of your little doggies x x


----------



## lorri (Dec 5, 2009)

what great pictures, and such a beautiful furry family you have,


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

MChis said:


> I don't think I've replied to these pics yet (if I did I apologize! LOL) but I just LOVE seeing pics of your crew. They're all adorable & they look so happy! Little Speedy is so sweet btw! hehe


You havent yet Heather  Thank you!



crawlin said:


> aww i love all the pics, so many lovely shots of your little doggies x x


Thank you!  



lorri said:


> what great pictures, and such a beautiful furry family you have,


Thank s!!!


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Great pics!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

MisStingerRN said:


> Great pics!


Thank you!


----------

